# سر المعمودية بحث (  نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بنيامين،. )



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

سر المعمودية
بحث
 نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بنيامين،.

مقدمة
Xسر المعمودية له أهمية خاصة فى الكنيسة القبطية.
وأول سر يناله الإنسان هو سر المعمودية.
والحقيقة نعتبر أن السيد المسيح هو الذى أسس سر المعمودية. كيف؟
رغم أن معمودية السيد المسيح لم تكن مثل معموديتنا لأنها كانت معمودية للمسحة لذلك نسميه يسوع المسيح الممسوح بالروح القدس الحال عليه فى نهر الأردن. لكن منظر السيد المسيح وهو فى نهر الأردن نجد مياه والروح القدس حالل والمسيح له المجد إبن الله فى الماء، لكى عندما يخرج السيد المسيح إبن الله كل من ينزل الماء والروح القدس حالل يكون إبن لله.

Xوهذه هى أيقونة القيامة وأيقونة المعمودية فى نفس الوقت؛
فالمعمودية قيامة، وفيها إعلان للخلاص، فيها معانى روحية كثيرة سنتكلم عنها الآن.
ولكى نعرف علاقة المعمودية بالقيامة نبدأ أول تشبيه، نشبه عمل المعمودية فى النفس التى تنزل المعمودية بمثل البيضة، نسمى المعمودية دعامة المسيحية، نحاول أن نقضى على الإنسان العتيق، نشبه الخطية أو الإنسان العتيق بالقشرة القافلة على الكتكوت فى البيضة.
الكتكوت داخل البيضة كائن حى، والبيضة جسم ميت، لكن فى الداخل هناك كائن حى، القشرة وهى الوسط الخارجى، تشير للإنسان العتيق أو الخطية الحابسة للإنسان الحى الذى يشير إليه الكتكوت. فى المعمودية يخرج الكتكوت بعد يكسر القشرة ويخرج الكتكوت كائن حى ولذلك يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "إن كان إنسان فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة" هناك فرق بين البيضة كخليقة وبين الكتكوت كخليقة صورة أخرى تماماً ففى المعمودية تخرج حياة من موت يدفن الإنسان العتيق فى المعمودية ويولد من الماء والروح ويدفن مع الله أى مع المسيح.
لذلك هذا يشير للقيامة "مدفونين معه للموت لكى كما أقيم المسيح من بين الأموات هكذا نسلك فى جدة الحياة" أى فى الحياة الجديدة. والسيد المسيح قال "من لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يعاين ملكوت الله" (يو 3: 5)
ولذلك أحد التناصير هو أحد المولود أعمى .
أعمى أغتسل وعاد بصيراً وهذا دور الماء فى أن الإنسان يبصر. طالما الكتكوت داخل القشرة لا يشعر بالوسط الخارجى ولا الوسط الخارجى يشعر به لكن عندما يخرج من هذا الوسط تستطيع أن تسمع صوته وهو يسمع صوتك. القشرة تشير إلى سلطان الشيطان. التنصير معناه جعل الإنسان تابعاً للمسيح، يسوع الناصرى لذلك الأخوة المسلمون يسموننا نصارى. يموت الإنسان العتيق من هو ضد المسيح ليحيا من هو شبه المسيح. شبهه فى البنوة لله، القداسة، الطبيعة الجديدة.

Xنسمى المعمودية:
حميم الميلاد، أو حميم الخلاص، الينبوع المقدس.
ولكى نأخذ القداسة فى المعمودية نجحد الشيطان بمعنى رفض سلطان الشيطان.
وجحد الشيطان نسميه تعهد أو عهد مع الله.

Xالمعمودية نسميها باب الأسرار
أى المدخل إلى الأسرار. ومن يعتبر المعمودية ختم الإيمان لكن نحن نوافق على هذا التعبير ليس بالمعنى البروتستانتى. البروتستانت يقولوا ختم الإيمان بمعنى علامة الإيمان مجرد علامة. لكن نحن لا نوافق أن المعمودية مجرد علامة. فيها مفاعيل الخلاص ولذلك نسميها حميم الخلاص. "من آمن وأعتمد خلص" (مر 16: 16).
رموز المعمودية
1-الفلك:

كثمرة عهد. الفلك كرمز للمعمودية واضح بأن البحر إشارة للعالم، والفلك الكنيسة المعمودية التي تخرج الإنسان من العالم تمنحه الخلاص، مثلما نجا الفلك نوح وأسرته من الموت. فالفلك كان وسيلة النجاة من هلاك محقق للعالم، كل الناس ماتوا ما عدا الذين فى الفلك. ولذلك الله يقول لنوح "ولكن أقيم عهدى معك فتدخل الفلك أنت وبنوك وإمرأتك ونساء بنيك معك".

معلمنا بطرس الرسول يقول بصراحة أن الفلك رمز المعمودية يقول "حين كانت أناة الله تنتظر مرة فى أيام نوح إذ كان الفلك يبنى الذى فيه خلص قليلون أى ثمانى أنفس بالماء الذى مثاله يخلصنا نحن أيضاً أى المعمودية" (بطرس الأولى 3: 5).

2- الختان:

نلاحظ أن كل الأمثلة التى ترمز للمعمودية فيها العهد. الدخول فى عهد مع الله وكلمة عهد أى إتفاق بين طرفين. الختان أيضاً عهد. "هذا هو عهدى الذى تحفظونه بينى وبينكم وبين نسلك من بعدك يختن منكم كل ذكر. هذا هو كلام ربنا لإبراهيم أبو الأباء". (تكوين 17: 10) دخل إبراهيم فى عهد وأول من طبق عليه الختان فى اليوم الثامن هو إسحق. رمز للسيد المسيح ولذلك إسحق رمز للمسيح كذبيحة وقدم نفسه كطاعة.

الختان رمز للمعمودية. الختان فيه موت جزئى، وهو ما يسموه لحم الغرلة وموت الجزء فيه إشارة إلى موت الكل. وبالختان وبالموت الجزئى كانوا يأخذوا البنوة لله. كل مختتن كان إبن لله، وفى المعمودية الآن نأخذ البنوة لله لأننا نموت عن العالم لحظة التغطيس الكامل، يكون الطفل منفصل عن العالم تماماً، ميت عن العالم. فموت الجزء إشارة إلى موت الكل. فالختان رمز للمعمودية من حيث البنوة ومن حيث الموت. العبور عبور بنى إسرائيل فى البحر الأحمر (خروج 14: 22).

X كيف أن العبور كان رمز للمعمودية؟
الماء واقف أى أحد يريد أن يعبر يقول ممكن الماء ينهار على، كيف أدخل فيها؟ فهى مياه محيطة بالإنسان ممكن تميته. ولذلك العبور رمز للمعمودية لأنه قبول للموت، لكنه موت محيى؛ لأنه إذ لم يعبروا كانوا سوف يموتون بسيف فرعون. فهناك موت منتظرهم وإذا عبروا فى وسط المياه هناك موت لكنه يوصل للحياه لكنه يريد إيمان ولذلك عبور بنى إسرائيل فى البحر الأحمر يشير للمعمودية فى شيئين مهمين:

الشيئ الأول:

تصديق الوعد. المياه واقفة، كيف أعبر؟ ستعبر. وفعلاً عبروا وآمنوا أن "الرب يقاتل عنكم وأنتم تصمتون" فكان هناك عنصر الإيمان والتصديق لوعد الله.

الشيئ الثانى:

غرق فرعون، وفرعون يشير للشيطان لذلك المعمودية تخرج فرعون بمعنى أنها تنهى سلطانه وتنهى حياته وكأنه إنتهى. الشيطان لا يموت لأنه روح فرعون لأنه مات جسدياً لكن الشيطان لايموت لكنه مات بمعنى فقد وجوده فقد سلطانه ولذلك فى المعمودية الإنسان يعبر من خلالها للحياة. وفيها الإغتسال الذى يعطى الإنسان تنقية من الخطية. وهذه الفكرة من غسل الأيدى أن الإنسان يتنقى يقول أغسل يدى بالنقاوة. فالإغتسال مرتبط بالنقاوة.

Xهل هناك وجه شبه بين معمودية السيد المسيح ومعموديتنا الحالية؟
الماء والروح القدس حالل والسيد المسيح داخل الماء لكى حين يخرج السيد المسيح كل من ينزل فى الماء يصير إبن لله. ولذلك هو أسس الروح نازل والماء موجود وفى الماء موجود إبن الله هذه هى الأيقونة الدائمة للمعمودية.
التطور الذي حدث في المعمودية
Xلابد أن نعترف أن هناك تطور حدث فى الطقس إلى أن إستقر، لا يهزنا هذا الأسلوب.
مثلاً المعمودية من حيث المكان:

كانوا يعمدوا فى النهر، أى مياه جارية. فيلبس والخصى الحبشى عمده فى النهر. لكن الآن هل ممكن أن أعمد فى النهر؟! لا بالطبع، لابد من معمودية مدشنة. فالمكان حدث فيه تطور.

أحسن شكل للمعمودية هى التى على شكل كأس، لماذا؟
عندما طلبا يعقوب ويوحنا أن يجلسا جانبي المسيح فقال لهما "هل تستطيعا أن تشربا الكأس التى أشربها أنا؟ وهل تستطيعا أن تصطبغا بالصبغة التى أصطبغ بها أنا؟" الكأس الذى كان يقصده هو كأس الموت، والصبغة هى صبغة المعمودية. فهذا تطور من مكان ماء جارى إلى مكان محدد ومدشن.

س) الفرق بين الماء الجارى والمعمودية المدشنة؟
س) مثل ما هو الفرق بين خلقة آدم وولادة الناس حالياً؟

ج) البداية، والبداية دائماً تكون مختلفة عن الإستمرارية. الله خلق آدم من التراب، طينه ونفخ فيها كون آدم. وعندما خلق حواء خلقها بطريقة مختلفة؛ أخذ ضلع من أدم وخلق منها حواء. هل خلقة أدم وحواء ملزمة بالنسبة لربنا أن يخلق كل الناس بهذه الطريقة. طبعاً لا. قال لهم "أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض" فأصبح هناك طريقة للنسل الأن غير طريقة خلقة أدم وطريقة خلقة حواء. البدايات يكون لها طريقة مختلفة ولذلك الفرق بين المكان الذى به ماء جارى وبين معمودية مدشنة من حيث الجوهر ليس هناك فرق. لأنه عمل الروح القدس لكن هذا وضع إبتدائى وهذا وضع مستقر. مثل الفرق فى الخلقة بين أدم وحواء.

هل نعتبر هذا تطور؟ أم منهج يمثل الفرق بين البداية والإستمرار؟

منهج وليس تطور.

السيد المسيح ربط بين الصبغة والكأس. هل تستطيعا أن تصطبغا بالصبغة التى أصطبغ بها أنا وتشربا الكأس التى أشربه أنا هنا ربط بين الصبغة والكأس. الكأس إشارة للموت كأس الموت لكنه الموت المحيى.

المعمودية حالياً فى الشمال الغربى من الكنيسة، لأن الشمال يشير للهلاك، والغرب يشير للموت. فمكان المعمودية يعلن أن الداخل محكوم عليه بالموت والهلاك. والكنيسة تجعل المعمودية فى مدخلها بحيث كل من يدخل يتذكر أن هذا المكان، هو الذى أنقذه من الموت مكان ناحية الموت ويخلص الإنسان من الموت. مثل العبور الذى كان يريد إيمان أنه ينقذه من هذا الموت إلى الحياة، مياه ممكن تميتهم لكن مياه تمثل موت محيى تدخل إلى الحياة تنقلنا من الهلاك إلى الخلاص والزنار الأحمر أو الشريط الأحمر يربط من تحت الإبط الأيسر إلى أعلى الكتف الأيمن. من أسفل اليسار إلى أعلى اليمين. من اليسار إلى اليمين ومن الغرب إلى الشرق.

من حيث الزمان:

كان محدد أكثر من ميعاد عيد الغطاس لأن هذا تذكار معمودية السيد المسيح هو الذى أسس المعمودية لذلك كانوا يجعلوه أول موعد للعماد فى الكنيسة الأولى. الميعاد الثانى أحد التناصير لكى يثبتوا أن المعمودية مرتبطة بالعين "يعاين ملكوت الله". "من لا يولد من الماء والروح لن يعاين ملكوت الله". خلق عينين للمولود أعمى، والميعاد الثالث هو عيد القيامة ومن الجائز أن هذه التواريخ مرت بمراحل فى الكنيسة. وهذا هو التطور الذى يوصل إلى الإستقرار.

الأربعين يوم بعد ميلاد الولد لتغطيسه والثمانين يوم بعد ميلاد البنت ثم تغطيسها لماذا؟

خطية آدم أنه أكل وخطية حواء أنها أكلت وأعطت رجلها فأكل. وهو تذكير للناس باستمرار أنه نتيجة خطية أدم وحواء، أنه حدث إقصاء للإنسان خارج حضرة الله. ولذلك الكنيسة صارت على هذا من العهد القديم قبلناها فى العهد الجديد بأمر رسولى على أساس أن الفكرة تظل عالقة فى ذهن الناس أن الخطية تسبب إقصاء للإنسان خارج حضرة الله.

لماذا حددوا الأربعين يوم لكى يرجع الإنسان مرة ثانية لحضرة الله، وحضرة الله تشير للسماء وهو على الأرض. لذلك جعلوها أربعين يوم، يقصى أربعين يوم ثم يعود. لذلك منظر الأم وهى حاملة إبنها بعد الأربعين يوم تشير للكنيسة التى حملت الإنسان وأعادته إلى حضن الله. لذلك نشترط أن الأم هى التى تحمل إبنها وتأتى تجحد الشيطان. ممكن الأب لماذا الأم بالذات؟ لأن الأم هنا تشير للكنيسة. وترجع بإبنها الذى يشير لرجوع الإنسان لحضن أبيه مرة أخرى بعد أن أقصى فترة طويلة. رقم أربعين أيضاً من وجهة أخرى رقم كامل يشير إلى إنتهاء فترة كاملة. كأن الكنيسة تريد أن تقول أن فترة الإقصاء والموت أنتهت وعاد إلى الحياة مرة أخرى.

بالنسبة للبنت تكون ضعف المدة لأنها أرتكبت الخطأين معاً. أكلت وأعطت رجلها فأكل. ولذلك هذه الفترة لا تعنى إطلاقاً رفض الله للإنسان، لكن حكم الإنسان على نفسه نتيجة الخطية التى فعله. ونحن نعلم أن الثلاث أيام الأولى من البصخة لا ندخل الهيكل. نوع أيضاً من التذكير بالإقصاء. إن الخطية كانت سبب إن المسيح أقصى خارج المحلة حاملاً عار خطيتنا لذلك نخرج نحن أيضاً حاملين عاره وهو عارناً أصل. لذلك هؤلاء الثلاثة أيام لا ندخل الهيكل ولا نقدم ذبيحة نهائي.
فكرة التغطيس في المعمودية - الصبغة المقدسة
الله كان يستخدم الماء أحياناً فى أغراض كثيرة فكرة التغطيس تأتى من العقيدة أو الإيمان بثلاث أشياء:-

Xأولاً الولادة:

الولادة هى خروج الإنسان يولد أى يخرج من رحم الأم هكذا الإنسان يغطس فى المعمودية لكى يخرج من رحم الكنيسة.

ثانياً الدفن:

الدفن مع المسيح والدفن هو النزول بالكامل.

Xثالثاً الصبغة:

مثل إنسان يصبغ شيئ أى يغمسه فى الماء مع الصبغة التى يريد أن يصبغ به.

أما بالنسبة للعرى لماذا يتعرى الإنسان وهو نازل المعمودية؟

إشارة إلى عرى الخطية كأثر من أثار الخطية يعالج بالمعمودية.
وبالنسبة لمعمودية الكبار يلبس الفرد تونية فقط.

1- التقديس:
يتم ثلاث مرات إشارة للثالوث. وإشارة أيضاً للثلاث أيام الذى دفن فيهم السيد المسيح فى القبر.

2- الإجراءات:
إجراء أو نقطة نظام لا يمكن تخطيه، هو أن المعمودية لا يمكن أن تتم إلا فى القداس الإلهى، لأنه لابد أن يأخذ المعمودية والميرون والتناول فى نفس اليوم.

3- عدم نذر المعمودية:
المعمودية لا تنذر ولابد أن يكون الإنسان منتمى للمكان الذى يعيش فيه ويعبد الله فيه أى يعمد فى كنيسته.

4- لا يضاف ماء بعد الصلاه على المعمودية:
لا يسمح بإضافة أى ماء على ماء المعمودية المصلى عليه.

ارتباط المعمودية بالصليب
هناك معادلتان:-

المعادلة الأولى:

المعمودية موت هناك علاقة بين المعمودية والموت.

المعادلة الثانية:

هناك علاقة بين المعمودية والغفران ولذلك لن يحل الروح القدس إلا بعد الصعود. السيد المسيح وعد بحلول الروح القدس ولكن بعد صعوده المقدس وقال بفمه الطاهر "إن لم أنطلق لم يأتيكم المعزى"، لماذا؟

X السيد المسيح بالصليب صار ذبيحة وبالقيامة صار ذبيحة حية، وبالصعود صار ذبيحة حية دائمة أمام الآب السماوى. ولذلك يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول فى الرسالة إلى العبرانيين "دخل الأقداس مرة واحدة فوجد فداءاً أبدياً". رغم أن الفداء تم بالصليب، ولكن وجده حين دخل الأقداس أى بالصعود، فحين تراءى السيد المسيح أمام الآب، إشتم الآب رائحة الرضا والسرور فحل الروح القدس. إذاً هناك علاقة بين الحلول حلول الروح القدس والغفران. هاتان المعادلتان: المعمودية موت والموت دفن بالمعمودية يمنح الغفران، والغفران يسمح بالحلول وبالحلول تكمل المعمودية فبالموت يتم الغفران وهكذا.

X بالمعمودية نموت مع المسيح وبالموت مع المسيح ننال الغفران وبكمال الغفران يحل الروح القدس وبحلوله تكمل المعمودية وهكذا أو بحلول الروح القدس تكمل المعمودية فيصير الدفن مع المسيح فى المعمودية وسيلة للغفران وبالغفران ننال عطية الروح القدس. بالموت مع المسيح فى المعمودية ننال الغفران فنستحق الحلول فتكمل المعمودية وبالموت مع المسيح ننال الغفران وهكذا.

X بالنسبة لمعمودية الكبار، لابد أولاً أن يدخلوا مرحلة نسميها مرحلة الموعوظين. ودخولهم فى مرحلة الموعوظين دليل أنهم راغبون فى المعمودية. فى مرحلة الموعوظين يجتازوا مراحل التعليم الكنيسة تبدأ بالذهن أولاً أو الفكر. مدخل للحياة الروحية، وإماتة الجسد أى مدخل إما للحياة الروحية وإماتة الجسد أو إماتة الحياة الجسدانية. "أميتوا أعضاءكم على الأرض"، "إن عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون ولكن إن كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد فستحيون". كانوا يظلوا ثلاث سنوات فى التعاليم الكنسية. لم تكن على عجلة فى قبول إنسان فى الإيمان.
ثلاث سنوات تمثل فترة التعليم، وتنتهى فى الصوم الكبير السابق للمعمودية. كانوا يسمونهم السامعون ثم الراكعون وقبل المعمودية يسمونهم مستنيرون. أى إستناروا ذهنياً ووصلوا إلى مستوى الدخول للمعمودية.

أولاً:
المستنيرون المعدون للمعمودية تقيد أسماؤهم، وفى مرحلة من المراحل كان الأب الأسقف هو الذى يقيد أسماؤهم.

ثانياً:
يأخذوا دروساً مركزة عن الإيمان والخلاص.

ثالثاً:
تتم لهم مقابلة شخصية مع الأب الأسقف.
ثم فى المناسبات المذكورة سابقاً للعماد يعمدوا.
جحد الشيطان كان يتم بالنسبة للشخص الكبير وهو واقف على صوف خروف، إشارة إلى المسيح حمل الله الذى يحمل خطية العالم.

Xالفرق بين عماد الشخص الكبير وعماد الشخص الصغير (الطفل)؟

لابد للشخص الذى يتعمد أن يكون ناظر للغرب، ورافع يده اليسار هذا الشخص الكبير وعندما ينظر للشرق لكى يعلن الإيمان يرفع يده اليمنى.

الطفل الصغير الأم تحمله على يدها اليسار وترفع يدها اليمين وتكون ناظرة للغرب وعندما تعلن الإيمان تنظر للشرق هى والطفل وتحمله على يدها اليمين وترفع يدها اليسار.

هناك مشكلة الكاثوليك: بطركهم سأل مرة: كيف تعمدوا شخص معمد؟ أليس أننا نقول معمودية واحدة، ونقول فى قانون الإيمان نؤمن بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا؟

فكانت الإجابة من قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث، فاعتمد على الآية التى قالها معلمنا بولس الرسول "رب واحد إيمان واحد معمودية واحدة" فى (أفسس 4):

لا يمكن أن تكون المعمودية واحدة إلا إذا كان الإيمان واحد. وأنا أشبهها بدوائر الكهرباء إذا تخيلنا دائرة كهربية فنجد هناك فرق الجهد ونجد تيار يسير نتيجة فرق الجهد، إذا هناك دائرة أخرى لا يمكن أن أخلط طرفين مختلفين على بعض طالما لا يوجد تساوى فى فرق الجهد والمقاومة لأن كل دائرة مغلقة على نفسها.
ذلك كل كنيسة مغلقة على نفسها، إذا قلنا فرق الجهد هو الأسرار والفولت هو الإيمان فلابد أن يحدث توحيد للإيمان قبل أن نفتح الأسرار.
لا يمكن أن أتبادل الأسرار مع الكنائس الأخرى إلا إذا كان الإيمان واحد.
ولذلك لم نسمح بتبادل الأسرار عند إخواننا الروم الأرثوذكس، إلا بعد أن إتفقنا على الإيمان.
لذلك الإيمان هو الأساس. أساس المعمودية.
فكل كنيسة دائرة منغلقة على نفسها لابد أن يحدث توحيد للإيمان لكى يحدث نوع من تبادل الأسرار.

حالياً لا يوجد إلا الروم الأرثوذكس الذين قبلنا معموديتهم. بالنسبة للكبار نرشم الكبار بالميرون فى الجبهة والرقبة واليدين مع وضع يد الأب الأسقف.
المعمودية بوضعها الحالي (معمودية الصغار)
Xبالنسبة لتحليل المرأة (الأم) نصلى صلاة الشكر، والشكر هنا من أجل القبول أن الله قبل الإنسان الذى يعمد بعد أربعين أو ثمانين يوم فى صورة آدم أو حواء. يقرأ البولس فى حالة الولد (عبرانيين 1: 8 –12) يتكلم عن الإبن الحقيقى. ثم أوشية الإنجيل ثم المزمور والإنجيل من (لوقا 2: 23 – 25 ) ختان السيد المسيح.

Xوأختتن السيد المسيح وهو الإبن الحقيقى للأب السماوى ربط بين الماضى والمستقبل، فبختانه أعتمد بنوة كل من أختتن. أعتمد بنوته لله وبمعموديته أسس طريق البنوة لله بالنسبة للعهد الجديد. وبذلك يكون أعتمد بنوة العهد القديم وأسس طريق بنوة العهد الجديد. وتقرأ الأواشى الصغار السلامة والأباء والإجتماعات وقانون الإيمان ثم التحاليل والبركة. فى حالة البنت المدة تختلف فتصبح ثمانون بدلاً من أربعون يوماً والقراءات تختلف (1كو 7: 12 – 14) بدلاً من (عبرانيين 1: 8- 12) يتكلم عن القبول من خلال الإيمان والإنجيل (لو 10: 38 - 42) بدلاً من (لو 2) يتكلم عن مريم أخت لعازر التى أختارت النصيب الصالح.

Xهناك حقيقة مهمة لابد أن نعرفها وهى الولادة ليست نجاسة، لأن "البنون ميراث من الرب". الرجل يأتى من المرأة، والمرأة تأتى لأجل الرجل.

Xبعد تحليل المرأة نعمل "تقديس المعمد" أى شيئ يتقدس بالكلمة والصلاة أو بكلمة الله والصلاة. أوشية الموعوظين مع إستمطار مراحم الله. ثم دهن المعمد بالزيت الساذج أى الزيت الطبيعى، بدون أى صلوات. وأخر زيت يدهن به هو زيت الميرون. لماذا؟ لكى يظهر الفرق فى الشخص بين بدايته ونهايته كالفرق بين الزيت الساذج وزيت الميرون. فيبدأ الإنسان، إنسان عادى إنسان طبيعى لا يقبل ما لروح الله، ثم ينتهى بإنسان به يسكن روح الله. فينتهى من إنسان عادى لى إنسان يحمل الروح القدس "هيكل لله وروح الله ساكن فيه".

Xهناك صلوة تتلى على الزيت الساذج لكى يفيد عمل النعمة لأن الزيت دائماً يشير لعمل الروح القدس أو يشير للنعمة. ثم يفحص المعمد إذا كانوا يلبسون ذهباً يخلعوه، والذهب هنا يشير إلى أمور العالم فيخلع كل أمور العالم والتزين. ويدهن بالزيت الساذج بعد أن يصلى عليه مع صلوات لأجل تبديد الشيطان وسلطانه عن هذا الإنسان. بعد ذلك يمارس المعمد ما يسمى بجحد الشيطان. جحد الشيطان يسبقها صلاه لحل سلطان الشيطان.

رفع يد الأم عند عماد الطفل إشارة للعهد أو التعهد. وتقول "أجحدك"، وكلمة أجحدك أى أرفضك أو لا أبالى بسلطانك لأنه مرفوض. "أجحدك أيها الشيطان وكل قواتك الشريرة وكل مملكتك وكل جنودك.. أجحدك، أجحدك، أجحدك". ثم ينفخ الكاهن فى المعمد ويقول "أخرج منه أيها الروح النجس". وهنا ليس معنى ذلك أن الطفل يكون ساكن فيه شيطان لا ليس بالضرورة لكن الطفل قبل المعمودية يكون للشيطان سلطان عليه. فهنا "أخرج منه أيها الروح النجس" أى لا يكن لك سلطان عليه. وهنا ألغاء سلطان الشيطان على هذا الطفل. وينفخ وهنا يقول له "أخرج منه" بالأمر. ثم الإتجاه نحو الشرق ورفع اليد اليمنى إذا كان المعمد كبير وإذا كان صغير تحمله الأم وترفع يدها اليسرى وتعلن الإيمان: نؤمن بالله وبالثالوث وبالكنيسة وبالمعمودية الواحدة وبقيامة الجسد. ثم يسأل الكاهن الأم "هل آمنتى"؟ تقول "نعم" نيابة عن الطفل. بعد ذلك يصلى الكاهن صلاة قبل الدهن بزيت الغاليلاون، أى زيت الفرح. لكى يعلن فرح هذا الإنسان بما نال من خلاص من سلطان الشيطان. ثم تقديس ماء المعمودية. بنفس الطريقة التى تمت مع المعمد. أول شيئ يسكب الزيت الساذج على الماء، وأخر شيئ يسكب زيت الميرون. لكى يوضح الفرق فى الماء والتغير مثل الفرق بين الزيت الساذج وزيت الميرون. الشخص والماء الإثنان يظهر فيهم نفس الفرق.

هناك قداس الموعوظين بالنسبة لتقديس ماء المعمودية يقرأ البولس والكاثوليكون والإبركسيس. البولس من (2 تيطس) يوضح فيها أثر المعمودية والكاثوليكون من (1يو: 5) (الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة) وسفر الأعمال والإبركسيس عن الخصى الحبشى وزير كنداكة. ثم أوشية الإنجيل والمزمور والإنجيل من (يوحنا 4:16) حديث المسيح مع نيقوديموس.

(من الخطأ إضافة أى ماء على ماء المعمودية، لأن كل ذرة ماء فى المعمودية مفروض أن تكون قادرة على الولادة مرة أخرى من الماء والروح).

Xثم صلاة الكاهن الأواشى السبع الكبار (أوشية المرضى - أوشية المسافرين - أوشية الطبيعة - أوشية الراقدين - أوشية القرابين - أوشية الرئيس - أوشية الموعوظين) عمل الله الكامل مع الإنسان وكأن الكنيسة تعلن عن النعم التى سيأخذها المعمد طيلة حياته. ثم صلاة وضع اليد يطرح الكاهن فى تذلل أمام المعمودية ويصلى هذه الصلاة. وهذه صلاة يقولها بعد أن ينتهى من صلاة المعمودية عن نفسه ثم يسكب زيت الغاليلاون لتقديس الماء. زيت الغاليلاون يسكبه بعد القراءات مباشرة ثم زيت الميرون لتقديس الماء. سكب زيت الميرون إشارة لحلول الروح القدس.
ملاحظات حول سر المعمودية
1- لبس المعمد:

دائماً الثوب الأبيض ويشير إلى البر، واللون الأبيض هو لون القيامة إشارة إلى التنوير والتجديد فى الطبيعة التى أخذها الشخص المعمد. ونحذر باستمرار بعمل لبس على شكل لبس الكهنوت للمعمد؛ لأن الطفل لا يخرج قساً من المعمودية!!

2- لبس الزنار:

الأحمر يشير لدم المسيح وإلى الميثاق بالدم. ويربط من أسفل الإبط الأيسر إلى أعلى الكتف الأيمن. من أسفل اليسار إلى أعلى اليمين من هوة الهلاك إلى أعلى السماء. فيكون شكله كما يقول سفر الرؤيا عن السيد المسح "حبيبى أبيض وأحمر". أبيض فى نقائه وأحمر فى بذله وعطائه. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

3- كلمة إشبين:

هى كلمة سريانية معناها وصى أو مسئول وله صفات روحية ينبغى أن يكون متحلى به. ويشهد له به.

Xأنواع المعموديات:

1- المعمودية العادية:
المعمودية العادية الطقسية. معمودية بالماء والروح.

2- معمودية يوحنا:
كانت معمودية للتوبة ليس لها علاقة بمعموديتن.

3- معمودية المسيح لتلاميذه:
كانت معمودية بالماء فقط.

4- معمودية الضرورة:
فى خطر الموت هناك معمودية ضرورية، طفل مرض بعد الولادة وحالته سيئة ننصح الأم أو الطبيب إذا كان مسيحى أو أى شخص مسيحى حوله يجرح أصبعه ويرشمه بالدم ويرشه بالماء، ويقول له "أعمدك باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس". بدون كاهن ممكنة هذه نسميها معمودية الضرورة فى حالة خطر الموت وهذه لها قصة فى تاريخ الكنيسة. سيدة أتت بأولادها لكى يعمدهم البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء، هاج البحر وقام ريح شديدة خافت أن يموت الأولاد فعمدتهم فى البحر، ووصلت بعد ذلك الأسكندرية بسلام ولم يحدث غرق لهم فذهبت للبابا لكى يعمد أولادها كل ما ينزلهم فى جرن المعمودية يجمد الماء. يرفعهم الماء يرجع عادى. فاستفسر منها فقال لها الله قبل هذه المعمودية. فدخل هذا النوع من المعمودية بما يسمى معمودية الضرورة فى حالة خطر الموت.

5- معمودية الدم:
هى معمودية الشهداء. لكن ليس هناك معمودية النية. النية لا تصلح فى المعمودية. ممكن نقبلها فى الإعتراف. فصلاة الكاهن على الراقدين إذا كان الإنسان الراقد تائب تنفع بدلاً من الإعتراف.

س) لماذا أختير الماء لكى يكون مادة للسر؟

ج) (1 يو: 5) "الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد. والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة الماء والدم والروح وهؤلاء الثلاثة فى الواحد". الروح عامل مشترك، والدم هو دم الإبن الكلمة المتجسد. ولذلك أمام الآب يكون هناك الماء ومن هنا جاءت تسمية الماء أصل الحياة. ذلك الخلقة بدأت من الماء "كان روح الله يرف على وجه المياه" فالماء أصل الخليقة رمز الحياة مطهر ويسموه سائل لطيف وليس كثيف.

2- الماء أيضاً أختاره الله فالمسيح تعمد بالماء وأعلن من خلال الماء وقال الماء والدم والروح.

3- وسيلة للتجديد فالعالم جدد عن طريق الطوفان. فتجديد الخلقة كان عن طريق الماء.

4- وسيلة الإغتسال والتنقية.

5- الماء وسيلة الله يستخدمها أحياناً لخير البشرية.

خواطر روحية في سر المعمودية
1- المعمودية ولادة من الله :

نؤمن أن المعمودية تحمل عدة معانى فالمعمودية ولاده من الله كما قال السيد المسيح.

(يو 3 : 5) "إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله". يدخل معناها الأدق باليونانى "يعاين"، لذلك نحن نربط بين المعمودية وأحد التناصير المرتبط بأحد المولود أعمى. ذلك أن المعمودية تجعل الإنسان يرى الأمور الروحية هنا والأمور الملكوتية فى السماء تلك هى ولاده فالإنسان يخلق بالولادة والعين الروحية تخلق بالولاده فينا ، بالولادة من الماء والروح. "من لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يعاين ملكوت السموات". فنعتبر المعمودية ولادة لذلك نحن نخرج من المعمودية، رحم الكنيسة. نولد منه. أبونا عندما يغطس الطفل ويخرجه يقول أعمدك أى "ألدك". باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس. أى تولد من الله من خلال الماء والروح. فهى ولادة.

2- دفن مع المسيح :

"مدفونين معه فى المعمودية للموت" (روميا 6)، لكى يموت الإنسان العتيق ويحيا الإنسان الجديد. ولذلك ندفن فى المعمودية بالتغطيس ونولد بالتغطيس. نخرج من رحم الكنيسة وندفن مع المسيح. كلمة معمودية بالإنجليزية معناها صبغة baptism. أى أن إنساناً يدخل فى شيئ ويخرج مصطبغ. مثل قماشة تصبغ. تأخذ صبغة معينة ولذلك فالتغطيس هو التعبير الطقسى عن هذا الإيمان. فلا ينفع الرش والسكب . كيف تحقق الولادة. والدفن والصبغة من خلال الرش. إذاً الطريقة تحددت بناء على فكر. والفكر آتى بناء عن إيمان عقيدة فى داخل الإنسان. ولذلك عندما طلب يعقوب ويوحنا من السيد المسيح أن يجلس واحد عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره قال لهما "هل تستطيعان أن تشربا الكأس التى أشربها؟" قالا "نستطيع". "وهل تستطيعان أن تصطبغا بالصبغة التى أصطبغ بها أنا"؟ قالا "نستطيع". فقال لهما "أما الكأس فتشربانها وبالصبغة التى أصطبغ بها تصطبغان، أما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يسارى فللذين أعد لهم". (متى 20 :22- 24) إذاً فكرة التغطيس لم تأت من فراغ إنما أتت من عقيدة. من فهم. فالذى يرش ويسكب لا يفهم ماذا يفعل أو ما هو هدفه أو إلى أى شيئ يريد أن يصل.

3- المعمودية ولادة من الماء والروح :

كيف يحل الروح على الماء؟ ليس كل ماء يستطيع أن يلد الإنسان ولادة ثانية. فلابد أن الروح القدس يحل على الماء فيعطيه القدرة على الولادة لذلك قال الماء والروح أو الماء بالروح. الماء يلد بالروح القدس فالروح يحل على الماء ويعطيه القدرة على الولادة. نلاحظ أبونا وهو يسكب الميرون على شكل صليب. هو يمثل حلول الروح القدس على الماء لكى يهبه القدرة على الولادة ويعملها على شكل صليب لكى يأخذ الروح القدس مما للمسيح ويعطين. يخبرنا بطريقة الخبرة وليس الإخبار أى المعرفة. فالدفن مع المسيح والولادة والصبغة مأخوذة من عمل المسيح على الصليب. كل الأسرار تنبع من الصليب. لذلك حتى سكب الميرون إشارة على حلول الروح القدس على الماء يكون على شكل صليب. إذاً كل حركة لها معنى ولها قصد. وعملت بدقة لذلك فالناس الطقسيون مدققون يعرفون ماذا يفعلون ولماذا. لذلك تأتى الدقة من المعرفة ليس لمجرد الحفاظ على شيئ غير معروف. إذاً سكب الميرون إشارة لحلول الروح القدس وسكبه على شكل صليب إشارة لعمل الروح القدس المتعلق بعمل المسيح على الصليب. ويأحذ مما للمسيح ويعطينا أو يخبرنا بالعطية. أو بالحياة العملية والمذاقة ونولد وندفن ونصطبغ من خلال التغطيس.

4- المعمودية هى الوسيلة التى تخرجنا من مملكة الشيطان:

لأن الإنسان عندما يولد من الله فى المعمودية ينسب لله ولكى ينسب لله لابد أن يخرج من مملكة الشيطان ويدخل فى مملكة الله. أى ملكوت الله أى تخرجون من مملكة الشيطان وتدخلون فى مملكة ربنا. ولذلك يلزم قبل التغطيس شيئ مهم وهو جحد الشيطان. وفى جحد الشيطان تعطى إحساساً بالمعنى. عند جحد الشيطان ينظر الإنسان إلى الغرب. لماذا؟ لأن الغرب إشارة للهلاك وإشارة للموت والشرق إشارة للحياة. حتى الفراعنة كانوا يجعلون الغرب للمقابر والشرق للمعابد. لأن الشرق كما سبق يشير للحياة والغرب يشير للموت. والشخص الذى يجحد الشيطان يرفع يده اليسار. فيكون ناظراً للغرب ورافع يده اليسرى إشارة إلى أنه محكوم عليه بالموت والهلاك. اليسار إشارة للهلاك والغرب إشارة للموت. ولذلك أصلاً نعمل المعمودية فى الجهة الشمالية الغربية لماذا؟ لأن الداخلين فى المعمودية محكوم عليهم بالموت والهلاك. موت الجسد وموت الروح. هلاك أى موت الروح، الموت موت الجسد محكوم عليه بالموت. قديماً كان الهيكل اليهودى يدخلونه من الشرق إتجاههم الغرب لأنهم كانوا يذهبون الجحيم الآن ندخل من الغرب للشرق. نتطلع إلى الحياة لأننا نذهب إلى الفردوس الآن بننعم بالحياة ففى جحد الشيطان الإنسان ينظر إلى الغرب إعلاناً على حكم الموت المسجل عليه. ويرفع يده اليسار إشارة على إنه هالك خارج المسيح فى مملكة الشيطان جحد لا رجعه فيه. بعد جحد الشيطان وقبل المعمودية نتجه للشرق. واحد رفض الموت فيتطلع إلى الحياة. ينظر إلى الشرق إذا كان الشخص كبير ينظر إلى الشرق ويرفع يده اليمنى. إشارة إلى الحياة وإشارة إلى الخلاص. إذا كان طفلاً صغيراً أمه تحمله على يدها اليمينى وترفع يدها اليسرى وتقول صيغة الإيمان بالمسيح والكنيسة والأسرار.

ما أهمية جحد الشيطان قبل المعمودية ؟
ومن أين أتى المعنى الذى يقول إن الشخص الذى يتعمد يخرج من مملكة الشيطان؟
من أين أتت هذه الفكرة؟

السيد المسيح قال إن الشيطان عندما يخرج من الإنسان الذى يسكن فيه بالمعمودية، يطوف فى أماكن كثيرة يطلب راحة فلا يجد. فيقول أرجع إلى مسكنى الأول، فإذا رجع ووجده مكنوساً مزيناً، فيحضر ليدخل هو ومعه سبعة أرواح أشر منه. وكلمة سبعة هنا تشير إلى كمال سيطرة الشيطان الروحية على الإنسان أى فى كمال قبضته فتكون أواخر ذلك الإنسان أشر من أوائله. فهنا الطقس لم يأت من فراغ. كلمة السيد المسيح عملت عقيدة والعقيدة ترجمت فى الطقس وهذا هو حلاوة دراسة الطقس. إن الإنسان يعرف المنبع، من أين أتى. فكرة جحد الشيطان والخروج من مملكة الشيطان لم تأتى من فكر الكنيسة لكن أتت من فكر المسيح له المجد. ودائماً أمور الشيطان يكشفها المسيح الذى يعرف هذه المملكة نحن لا نعرفه. وكل ما قيل عن الشيطان ومملكته أخذ من فم السيد المسيح أو من أفواه القديسين الذين أختبروا حرب الشيطان وعرفوها جيد. إذاً نحن فى الطقس نترجم الإيمان سواء بالولادة أو الدفن أو الصبغة أو الخروج من مملكة الشيطان.

5- الخليقة الجديدة فى المسيح :

"إن كان أحد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة. فالأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً" (2كو 5 : 17). الحقيقة من أروع الأمثلة التى توضح فكرة الخليقة الجديدة البيضة والكتكوت. البيضة جسم ميت لكن فيها كائن حى لذلك تعتبر اليبضة رمزاً للقيامة لأنها حياة تخرج من موت. موت يلد حياة. الذى يحدث فى المعمودية هو إقامة من الموت. نموت مع المسيح ونقوم. هناك فرق بين الكتكوت كخليقة والبيضة كخليقة. الكتكوت وهو فى البيضة لا يسمعك ولا تسمعه ولا يشعر بالحياة. هو حى ولكن لا يستمتع بالحياة. لكن بمجرد أن يخرج من قشرة البيضة يبدأ يشعر بالحياة.

"إن كان أحد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة". قبل المعمودية الإنسان حى لكن لا يستمتع بالحياة مثل الكتكوت الذى هو بداخل البيضة، لكن وقت أن خرج من البيضة أصبح خليقة جديدة فى المسيح، لأنه مات فى المسيح فاستطاع أن يقوم.

"الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديد". بعد أن يخرج الكتكوت من البيضة ترمى القشرة، "الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت. هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً". لا أحد يبقى على قشرة البيضة. ماذا نفعل بها؟ الكتكوت خرج. الكتكوت وهو داخل البيضة يشير إلى الإنسان وهو داخل سلطان الخطية. داخل سلطان الشيطان. القشرة الخفيفة التى تحوى الكتكوت داخلها هذه تشير إلى سلطان الشيطان على النفس يحرمه من الإحساس بالحياة. لكن مجرد ما يخرج يستمتع بالحياة ويفقد الشيطان سلطانه على هذه النفس. ولادة الإنسان الجديد الذى يتجدد بحسب صورة خالقه. نرى كيف أن الوحى الإلهى يعطينا الفكرة. الفكرة تبقى عقيدة والعقيدة تترجم من خلال الطقس.

كل هذه أمثلة تؤكد الفكرة. إذا كان الإنسان يولد من جديد بالمعمودية روحياً فهو بيولد خليقة جديدة بلا خطية. وهذه فكرة تجديد الطبيعة بالمعمودية لذلك نلبسه الملابس البيضاء وفوقها الزنار الأحمر. لكى نعلن أن النقاء الذى أخذه الطفل المولود من الماء والروح المولود من الله هو بفعل دم المسيح ونراه بالثوب الأبيض وفوقه الزنار الأحمر نقول حبيبى أبيض وأحمر. كما قالت عروس النشيد على المسيح. فيكون هناك صورة المسيح الكامل فى نقائه وفاعلية الفداء من خلال الزنار. والزنار يربط من فوق الكتف الأيمن إلى تحت الإبط الأيسر. لماذا؟ معناها أن المسيح رفعنا من أسفل اليسار إلى أعلى اليمين. هذه قيمة دم المسيح أو الخلاص الذى تممه السيد المسيح. وهذا الفكر الإيمانى هو الذى يترجم فى الطقس الكنسى​


----------

